# Looking for a new Maltese in Charlotte NC Area



## mcaldw01 (Jan 12, 2011)

First, I want to say that I LOVE this forum. I came here trying to find out where to find my next healthy happy Malt baby and I have found so MUCH more!!! You guys are so smart! I have already reached out to two breeders recommended on this forum - Tiffanee Maltese and Jamik Maltese. We are in the Charlotte NC area and are looking for our next baby Malt. We are in no rush. 

We would like another male. We want to find one of "pet" quality...healthy but small. Our last Malt is a little over 10lbs...he was a "rescue" from a friend who purchased from a BYB. He is very cute sweet and we love him to death but he wants a Malty pal. So we are looking for another but would like to find one smaller in size and I'm hoping by going with a reputable breeder that I can find what im looking for.

If anyone has any suggestions for any other breeders in our area, please let me know. 

Thank you again!

Meredith
"Hemi's Mom"
Yes, I need to post a pic of Hemi but I'm on a new laptop and I've got to move over my pics.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You might want to call Judy Geiger of Premier Maltese. Charlotte isn't that far from Columbia, SC. She has a lot of LarMor Maltese in her lines.

Premier Maltese of Columbia, South Carolina


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

There is a really big dog show in Greenville SC the 17-20th of February. That would be a good place to see a lot of beautiful little Malts. LarMor's in Charleston has a retired champion she wants to rehome, little boy named Alex, and I think she may has a litter due fairly soon.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

When I was looking for a puppy I talked with Cindy of Silkess Maltese in Winston Salem. She is very nice and takes the time to talk with you, answers questions, and describe personalities, etc. She didn't have any litters when I was looking, but I think she was expecting some around now.


----------



## mcaldw01 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great to know about the dog show in Greenville SC....we will be there - can't wait. I thought we could go to Charleston SC for the show on the 29th but i'm hearing that there will not be malts there.

So, I used the "Premier Maltese" link for "contact us" I actually used this last week when I was doing some research and realized that I have not heard back from them. 

Is there any other way to contact them to see if they have any males available? I also emailed LarMor Maltese to see if they have any. I'm all for the older pup, I actually like the idea....let someone else have the potty training fun!  

So, when they retire a dog from show, how old are they normally when this happens? 

Thanks for the advice! So excited about finding our new baby.

Thanks,
Meredith


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Judy is on Facebook, too. You could send her a message there.

Welcome to Facebook

It's possible she is away for the weekend. This was a three day weekend for many of us with MLK day.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Meredith, I just sent you a PM.


----------

